# Tow rig pictures?



## natetrack (Aug 8, 2008)

Heavy-Chevy gave me an idea, so I thought I would start a pic thread of what we use to tow our boats with. The good, the bad, and the ugly are all welcome. 

Mine is a 2003 Ford F150 4x4 STX. Picture was taken in March this year right after an ice storm.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's mine....

2000 GMC Sierra 
SLE Z71


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2008)

2001 Toyota Tacoma :beer:

and the basshunter!


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

2004 Chevy Suburban 1500


----------



## Dave Deutsch (Aug 8, 2008)

2001 Silverado 55k miles


----------



## Cubman (Aug 8, 2008)

2003 Toyota Tacoma
265/75R16s, CB, Back-Up Lights (Perfect for loading after dark)


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 8, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Here's mine....
> 
> 2000 GMC Sierra
> SLE Z71



i notice you did the clear headlight mod, looks good.


----------



## kemical (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL.. SHOW OFFS//LOL =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2008)

heavy-chevy said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine....
> ...




It was actually already like that when I bought it, but I do like it. I never really paid attention, I thought the GMC's came factory like that.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 8, 2008)

2005 F150 5.4L XLT






Pretty well stock except for the Magnaflow exhaust and light tint. I would like to put a 2" leveling kit on it but I'm sort of partial to my ball joints. It would look a lot better.


----------



## kemical (Aug 8, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> 2005 F150 5.4L XLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet looking truck,, hows the gas milage on it??


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 8, 2008)

The last time that I checked it, I was averaging around 16. That was city/country driving and some boat towing thrown in. It was averaging about 17.5 for the same driving but I had to have the computer reflashed for a tranny issue and my mileage dropped. I've never checked it on straight highway mileage.

I ordered the truck in '05 and barely have 20k miles on it. I have a 4 cylinder car that I drive to work (62 mile round trip).


----------



## natetrack (Aug 8, 2008)

I get about 15 mpg with my 2003 f150, but it has 123k on it. probably time for some new plugs and such. still runs like a champ though.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 8, 2008)

My 1995 Ford F150 5.0L V8 125,000 Miles

Here it is out at the lake last year....






This is what it looks like after I took the cap off this spring....


----------



## natetrack (Aug 8, 2008)

Anthony, that is a nice older truck, looks like you take great care of it. :beer:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 8, 2008)

natetrack said:


> Anthony, that is a nice older truck, looks like you take great care of it. :beer:



Thanks! I love my truck! I bought it in February 2007. Who ever had it must have kept it in the garage , plus it runs like a champ.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice rides, fellows! 

Here's mine, 2001 F-150 SuperCrew, about 86k on it now. The black '03 SportTrac was my wife's, but we traded it for a Nissan Altima last year.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 8, 2008)

OK....anyone got an older POS than 1986?? :mrgreen: It ain't quite stock :wink: 

ST


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 8, 2008)

My boat gets hauled around in My brother's '69 Ford F100. I'll post pictures if I can remember


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 8, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> OK....anyone got an older POS than 1986?? :mrgreen: It ain't quite stock :wink:
> 
> ST



sweet ride, definitely the coolest truck in this thread yet. i want details on the engine.

edit: your truck would look WAY better without the cap.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 9, 2008)

Heavy- That particular motor was a new 350 4 bolt main GM crate motor, tranny is a Bowtie Overdrives 700R4. Added Edelbrock Preformer, 650 Holley, and headders. I got 12,000 miles on the motor before the (factory) improperly installed valve cover puked it's gasket, running the engine low on oil. This led to a spun rod bearing months later....would expect no less from a GM motor assembled in mexico :roll: 

I now have a newly rebuilt (have put about 1500 miles on it) .30 over 350, same bolt-ons, but added an RV cam. lol, and still getting my 12 MPG on a good day #-o 

This was bought as a temporary work vehicle (contractor) after the bozos at Snake Farm let my new wrecked truck set for 6 months, refusing to properly repair it. Of course the sub-compact they rented for me for 30 days served little good trying to work from. You'd think they'd have rented me another truck..but nooo..so I spent over $5K of my own money to have a vehicle to use.

Anyway, the shell is actually handy, and is good for secure/dry storage. If I go fishing I can carry extra gear in the truck & don't worry about it, and it gives me a dry place to sleep if it rains :mrgreen: It needs a homegrown camo paint job, just ain't got around to it yet.

ST


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 9, 2008)

solid motor with the 4 bolt main. that sucks about rod bearing though. and 12mpg is honestly not too bad for a carburetted truck, i have gotten a few tanks that were under 12mpg. i love that body style but it needs some fresh paint, rattle can cammo or black would look just fine imo.


----------



## Zum (Aug 9, 2008)

My 1500 GMC;1994;6cyl....I don't think it could haul much more than aluminum but it has never let me down.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 9, 2008)

single cab long bed FTW!


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 9, 2008)

heavy-chevy said:


> solid motor with the 4 bolt main. that sucks about rod bearing though. and 12mpg is honestly not too bad for a carburetted truck, i have gotten a few tanks that were under 12mpg. i love that body style but it needs some fresh paint, rattle can cammo or black would look just fine imo.


 Yeah, and this was a brand-new motor, not a re-manufactured. lol, to be honest, I don't care how it looks, as long as it's dependable :wink: I swore after getting the shaft from the Snake Farm (and the state wouldn't do anything), that I'd never own another nice vehicle as long as I lived in this rectum of a state. I need to learn how to do a camo paint job......I'm not too talented in that area.

ST


----------



## Popeye (Aug 9, 2008)

My '02 Trailblazer with 101K miles on it:







Back quarter view, and no the bullet holes are not real, just stickers.






The grandkids call me Popeye, because in Texas nobody is called grandpa or grandma. It's all Paw-paw or Mee-mee or something like that so here's my Popeye






I was gonna wash it but decided... why?


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 9, 2008)

No pictures of ours at the current, but we have 3.
First is a 1989 Silverado 2500, long bed, 350, 5 speed manual. Has somewhere between 380,000 and 400,000 (odo is broken, so we sat down and did the math one day) Dad bought it new in '89, and it has been used hard since. For the longest time it was used as the daily driver by weekday (2 hour round trip a day) and on the weekends it was used for everything else (hauling gravel 2 tons at a time, pulling stumps, towing trailers, hauling everything imaginable, pulling rocks out of holes etc etc). Now it just gets used for the weekend tasks. Amazing this second clutch has lasted so long (it was installed at 100k)

Second is a 1994 Suburban 2500, with 454. Has 215,000 ish (haven't checked in a while)

Third is a 1998 Tahoe 1500, with somewhere around 220,000 (haven't checked in a while)

If the price of gas were to look like it were going down for a significant time, we will possibly put a crate 350, with 4 bolt main into the truck as well as a 6 speed manual. If not, we will just put in its third clutch (the second is on its last leg)


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 9, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> If the price of gas were to look like it were going down for a significant time, we will possibly put a crate 350, with 4 bolt main into the truck as well as a 6 speed manual. If not, we will just put in its third clutch (the second is on its last leg)



Don't waste your cash on a GM Mexican built piece of garbage in a box. Find an old motor & rebuild it, you'll end-up with something that'll last that way.

ST


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok heres my Tow vehicle
1995 Saturn SL 5spd Manual, bought new in 95 it had 4 miles on it. Currently 145.3K but only about 10K on new clutch I put in.


----------



## natetrack (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats the nice thing about having a tin boat, you can usually pull it with anything. I sometimes pull mine with our minivan if the kids are going with. Pulls the same behind that as it does behind the truck, the only thing different is loading and unloading at the ramp.

:beer:


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 12, 2008)

yea, it almost looks stupid towing the boat with the big diesel. i can tow the thing with the lawnmower around the yard lol.


----------



## pbw (Oct 25, 2008)

well I've change my tow rig ( :mrgreen: ). Few months ago the camry hit 200,000 miles, I decided to sale it and buy another used toyota car. I cant believe it but I got 4k for my camry, then purchased a 2003 Toyota avalon xls v6. I don't even notice my boat when towing it now.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice looking car! 8)


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2008)

PBW is pimpin! Avalons are nice cars.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 25, 2008)

We rented an Avalon for our trip this last week. I didn't drive and only sat in the passenger side. Roof is too low for me as I hit my head everytime I got in. Didn't hit it on the way out so maybe I would just have to learn the correct way to get in. Not a lot of side to side leg room for me either. Other than that it was a nice car. Rode nice and got 30 MPG combined driving.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2008)

My Avalon has a zillion mile son it and has never needed a major repair - Damn, now I jinxed us for sure  

I do not think I woudl tow anything with it - not really meant for that


Did you do anything as far a tow package (ie - trans cooler or extra suspension)?


----------



## ben2go (Oct 25, 2008)

2001 Ford Ranger XLT with Chrome pack.2.5 liter 4 cylinder with automatic.Pyle of pooh to say the least.

Pulling our 1995 Mercury Trio Wagon 220 miles from Slemp,Kentucky(her mothers) :evil: to Inman,South Carolina(home).










Here it is after a 3 inch drop all around.










If I had not done the work to lower the truck 3 inches,I wouldn't believed it.Heck,I had to measure it before I believed it.It has DJM 2" Ford Splash drop springs up front.That gives 3" total because the Splash came lowered 1" from the factory.I did a leaf spring hangar flip in the rear with factory 1" longer shackles from a FX4 Ranger.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 25, 2008)

jirwin6985,

Nice truck, I personally liked it with the black grill and bumper. What is that shark fin on the roof? On-Star antenea? That has to go.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice trucks! 8)


----------



## pbw (Oct 25, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> My Avalon has a zillion mile son it and has never needed a major repair - Damn, now I jinxed us for sure
> 
> I do not think I woudl tow anything with it - not really meant for that
> 
> ...




Well my 4 banger camry I've towed lots with it, nothing more than 2,000 pounds (factory rating). The avalon factory manual says it can tow up to 4,000 pounds, so far I've towed a riding lawn mower and the boat. It tows way better than the camry did.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 25, 2008)

jirwin6985 said:


> Thanks yea the shark fin is my onstar antenna. I also wedged my gps antenna inside of it as well. The black was ok but it got dirty real quick and wouldnt stay clean. So now im going for a nice sleek look.
> Joe



The government is tracking you through the OnStar system.As long as it's on your vehicle they are gonna record info about your driving habits so they can regulate vehicles and road laws more.Bad thing is it's intergraded into you vehicles electronics,so it can't be removed.If it's deactivated the government still gets it's info through the service center.That's why they put a vehicle on a diagnostic machine every time it goes in for service,weather it's needed or not.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 25, 2008)

ben2go said:


> jirwin6985 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks yea the shark fin is my onstar antenna. I also wedged my gps antenna inside of it as well. The black was ok but it got dirty real quick and wouldnt stay clean. So now im going for a nice sleek look.
> ...



That sounds a little paranoid or conspiracy theory to me. I don;t have OnStar on either of my vehicles but don't think they can share your info with anyone. I would have to read their privacy statement before I could swear to it though. My local Chevy dealer doesn't put the vehicle on the diagnostic machine unless they need it to troubleshoot a problem. And then you pay dearly for that service. Can't see them doing that to gather info for the government and not get money for it.

OnStar privacy policy:
https://www.onstar.com/us_english/jsp/privacy_policy.jsp


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2008)

Im not sure :-k 

This statement makes me think: OnStar only knows where your car is when a user or subscriber initiates a request for service, there is an Air Bag Deployment, an Automatic Crash Response occurs, *or OnStar is required to locate the car to comply with legal requirements, including valid court orders showing probable cause in criminal investigations.*


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2008)

Isn't OnStar a subscription service with a monthly fee, and it's strictly a GMC thing?


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 26, 2008)

Must have missed this topic the first time.

'08 GMC Canyon. 19 MPG average.

They give you a year of onstar free (minus the driving directions, that you only get 1 use free) then you have to sign up for a plan.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice truck! 8)


----------



## Codeman (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's turd with one of my other toys in tow.


----------



## bobessary (Oct 28, 2008)

98 jeep grand cherokee limited 318 v8 love this jeep 114k miles on it


----------

